# Attachments



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, so I have no clue if this thread has been done before but because I have been having a very nostalgic week I though I would post this. What is something you are still very attached to from your childhood? I don't believe in anything that you are emotionally attached to as being stupid or ridiculous. I will go first. I am really attached to two different things. 

One is my stuffed Eeyore. I really do love him, I don't know what it is that stuffed animals can be such a great source of comfort. The second one would be a book series. I am actually very very emotionally attached to The Harry Potter series. In part I am posting this because recently in my personal life a "friend" of mine was harping on me about this. Now I can respect his opinions about the series and author in general, but I find it incredibly rude for him to try and ruin it with his opinions and treat whatever reasons I have for being attached as stupid and tell me so in so many words. 

Sorry to go on a tangent yall.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I remember this young girl next door, who was the same age with Harry Potter when he was accepted in Hogwarts,
about 11 years old, when the first book was published.

She was waiting during all summer, for the owl to bring her the letter of acceptance to Hogwarts,
and she was disappointed when it never arrived.

This book series was so powerful to kids.

I also have seen all movies.


what am I attached from my childhood?

my doll and my small photography camera and my hohner melodica


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

clara s said:


> I remember this young girl next door, who was the same age with Harry Potter when he was accepted in Hogwarts,
> about 11 years old, when the first book was published.
> 
> She was waiting during all summer, for the owl to bring her the letter of acceptance to Hogwarts,
> ...


hohner melodica? elaborate?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in the process OF making attachments I think. I have long since left early childhood behind, but the attachments I've developed in high school and even now I'll carry for the rest of my life. Not even tangible things... just powerful memories is all... Glazunov is my BFF.

There are certainly items from my childhood I will never throw or sell away. I have a doll I got for my first Christmas (I was 10 months old at that time) and it was almost as big as me then! When I was older I named it Gretel (after the littlest girl in Sound of Music), and now it's up in the attic. It's a very sweet doll.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am attached to my daughter Izzy. She reminds me of my younger sister when she was a kid... innocent and smart and pretty.

Only other attachment is to my first computer I ever built by myself without any help.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> hohner melodica? elaborate?


http://us.playhohner.com/instruments/music-education/melodica/


----------

